
Rewriting a Ruby C Extension in Rust: How a Naive One-Liner Beats C - brobinson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BdJeSC4FFI
======
brobinson
For those not interested in watching a long video:

The C code:
[https://github.com/SamSaffron/fast_blank/blob/master/ext/fas...](https://github.com/SamSaffron/fast_blank/blob/master/ext/fast_blank/fast_blank.c)

The Rust code which is slightly faster:
[https://gist.github.com/robinsonstrategy/794164e992bec9ca9b8...](https://gist.github.com/robinsonstrategy/794164e992bec9ca9b86)

------
Zarathustra30
I am just learning to program, and I chose Rust as my first language. I now
realize how spoiled I am.

